# What to do with this giant Sycamore?



## wannabelogger (Feb 23, 2012)

I have the opportuniy to take a very large sycamore that's easy to get to. My dilemma is what to do with it once I have it. Any ideas??? The tree is very much alive and about 130' tall and a girth of about 30 inches in diameter or more.


----------



## ancy (Feb 23, 2012)

Plant it, burn it, or leave it, that's about all you can do.


----------



## wannabelogger (Feb 23, 2012)

lol, I like your sensibility. Just wondering if there was any market for it besides just firewood as I hear it's pretty hard to split. I have a new 28 ton splitter but don't really want to burn it up! Thanks for the reply


----------



## Preston (Feb 23, 2012)

I know friends of mine that are guitar builders. They are using all different kind of woods. That may just be one use for it. :msp_smile:


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 23, 2012)

Firewood or maybe some log yard will buy it for cross tie wood.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 23, 2012)

Why go through all that work on ONE tree that produces such low grade wood?

I'd leave it.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 23, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Why go through all that work on ONE tree that produces such low grade wood?
> 
> I'd *cut it down and then * leave it.



I fixed it for you, the above is my preferred method


----------



## Cody Colston (Feb 23, 2012)

Have it quartersawn in 8 ft. planks...a mix of 4/4 and 8/4. Sycamore is a rather bland-looking wood if flatsawn but when QS, it has a very attractive ray-fleck figure. Furniture makers will buy it.


----------



## Slamm (Feb 23, 2012)

Understand you don't have a gold mine there, its a sycamore. They will make ties out of it, but not ideal. Watch for it being hollow as many of them are, especially if it has huge swelling at the bottom or if it is real rough up the sides.

If you have to swing it or use the hinge for anything other than falling over, it takes more wood to get them to hold, as sycamore is chicken hearted.

Sam


----------



## wannabelogger (Feb 23, 2012)

Well alright then that settles it. I'll leave it. I can't haul it all out at once anyway most likely. I can haul a little over two cords worth of firewood but not able to quarter saw or any milling. Thanks everyone for all your input. I really appreciate it!


----------



## floyd (Feb 24, 2012)

I've been eyeing a cottonwood that takes up too much space right on the creek. One fork goes bout 40' on the other side of the water. I was waiting for my bigger saw to get fixed as I detest turning wrenches. 

Anyway we got 2.5' of snow. When we get snow, freezing rain is 2-3 days behind it. 4" of ice was too much for that fork over the water. I'll just leave the tree now. Ft Vancouver Plywood used to but cottonwood for veneer but they went under yrs ago


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 24, 2012)

Originally Posted by forestryworks 
Why go through all that work on ONE tree that produces such low grade wood?
"JAKE" says
I'd cut it down and then leave it.
I fixed it for you, the above is my preferred method

Mr Sportfaller :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 24, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Originally Posted by forestryworks
> Why go through all that work on ONE tree that produces such low grade wood?
> "JAKE" says
> I'd cut it down and then leave it.
> ...



:biggrin:
I can't run from who I am, so I gots to embrace it

and provided some hawn yocker doesn't cut it down for something useful, I've got my biggest sportfall to date planned for this spring when the road's passable, and there is a chance of it being shot in black and white and cutting using the C-52


----------



## bitzer (Feb 24, 2012)

Cut and Run!

That things not necessarily giant though at 30". I don't have any sycamore up here, but can't they get into the 4-5' range?


----------



## bitzer (Feb 24, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> :biggrin:
> I can't run from who I am, so I gots to embrace it
> 
> and provided some hawn yocker doesn't cut it down for something useful, I've got my biggest sportfall to date planned for this spring when the road's passable, and there is a chance of it being shot in black and white and cutting using the C-52



Make it happen! I'd like to see it. Make sure ya put a big ole chaw in before yer cuttin then spit on the stump when you're done.


----------



## Sport Faller (Feb 24, 2012)

bitzer said:


> Make it happen! I'd like to see it. Make sure ya put a big ole chaw in before yer cuttin then spit on the stump when you're done.



yessir, I'm thinkin the plain AL Mac-T and maybe some Buzz Martin in the background


----------



## bitzer (Feb 24, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> yessir, I'm thinkin the plain AL Mac-T and maybe some Buzz Martin in the background



Well ####! Nows theres build up so you have to do it!


----------



## wannabelogger (Feb 24, 2012)

bitzer said:


> Cut and Run!
> 
> That things not necessarily giant though at 30". I don't have any sycamore up here, but can't they get into the 4-5' range?



Not sure but we have several around here and it's not the biggest one I've seen but pretty close.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Feb 24, 2012)

Cut it down, limb and buck it, take it home! and Walahh! U got firewood!


----------



## madhatte (Feb 24, 2012)

Slamm said:


> If you have to swing it or use the hinge for anything other than falling over, it takes more wood to get them to hold, as sycamore is chicken hearted.



So true. I learned that by bouncing one off of a building. Short, wet, brittle fibers don't swing worth a damn.




bitzer said:


> That things not necessarily giant though at 30". I don't have any sycamore up here, but can't they get into the 4-5' range?




They're not native here, so the sycamores I've cut have been all landscape trees. The biggest I've dropped has been in the 40" range, which is more than big enough to give pause to size things up. That said, it is probably my least favorite species I've cut, mainly because it's such a picky #####.


----------



## chipster7 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Quarter saw large Sycamore*

If it has to come down take advantage of a beautiful wood and have it quartersawn. A small mill might help with it and it"s value increases with quartersawing. This is my first post and if I can figure out how to post a pic I'll show a beautiful table I made from Sycamore that is always a conversation starter. The variation and figuring in the wood is unmatched. Good luck. I added a pic hopefully it will be available on the thread after I submit.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 25, 2012)

*Jake*, I think you may want to know this... A current MP of my country, Mr. Hakkarainen, is a Sportsfaller too! He's got convicted in a court of law for cut-and-run. Also he has a few drink-and-drives plus a nick-and-run (punk broke into a church and downed the ceremonial wine) under his belt.

I mean, Sportsfalling has parlamental devotees too. They're not all into golf.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 25, 2012)

Chipster's table, liked well enough to get a full round of rep after only 1 post...







The grain looks a bit like tiger maple in the front.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

wannabelogger said:


> I have the opportuniy to take a very large sycamore that's easy to get to. My dilemma is what to do with it once I have it. Any ideas??? The tree is very much alive and about 130' tall and a girth of about 30 inches in diameter or more.



Not good to split at all!


----------



## dhskier2 (Feb 25, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> and provided some hawn yocker doesn't cut it down for something useful,



Never figured I'd come across someone using the term honyoker! But, I'm a NW Montana boy myself, and three generations before me. The connection sorta makes sense :msp_thumbup:


----------



## MarylandGuy (Feb 26, 2012)

I cut and split a Sycamore last year. It ended up yielding about 2 to 3 cord. Sure it was a little harder to split than oak, but really not a big deal. Though it was all done with a gas splitter.

My only real issue with the tree was how bad it smelled when splitting. And it was very, very moist inside. I let it season outside for about a year it burned very well in my wood stove. I wouldn't hesitate to tackle another one of those trees.


----------



## randyrife (May 17, 2012)

*quartersaw it*

As a woodworking fanatic I agree quartersawn sycamore is absolutely beautiful when finished. It does have a tiger maple look to it. Save some of the log for this purpose.


----------



## slowp (May 18, 2012)

dhskier2 said:


> Never figured I'd come across someone using the term honyoker! But, I'm a NW Montana boy myself, and three generations before me. The connection sorta makes sense :msp_thumbup:



I have not heard that term used since junior high days. I grew up in E. Warshington. Our next door neighbor used it a lot. Kahuna honyoker was the phrase.


----------

